# Help me ID this Ibanez BTB please



## sepherus (Feb 5, 2009)

I know its an Ibby and a BTB series. What model number? Worth the price?Should I bite for a bass for demo recording?


Daddys.com > Used Bass Guitars > Ibanez Btb5 5 String


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 6, 2009)

looks like some variation of this:
http://www.guitarrez.com/newpics/ibzbtb575fm.jpg

it&#180;s a BTB 575 FM if it&#180;s that one. would seem like it to me, anyways

OR, if i&#180;m seeing right, and it&#180;s quilted, and not flamed, maple, then it could be the 5 string version of this one:
http://www.musik-service.de/images/prx/395498815/i00.jpg

ibanez 505 QM


----------

